# dhcp-client + cups ?

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich scheine meinem Druckproblem näher zukommen.

Also mein Rechner sitzt als hinter einem NAT-Router mit

Druckerserver.

Ich habe dhcpd laufen und kann surfen sowie meine mails aus dem I-Net

holen. Klappt wunderbar. Ping zum Router ok.

Aber bei http://IP-Router kommt : keine Verbindung zum Rechner IP-Router !!!

Was läuft falsch ?

Somit auch kein Verbindung zum Druckserver.

Wer kann helfen ?

Danke und 73 Henry

----------

## flimmerfix

Ich weiß zwar nicht welchen Router du hast, aber ich hatte selbst ein ähnliches Problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8230&highlight=cups+smc

----------

